# C2 vs C3 stem



## djh01

Does anyone know the difference? My bike was supposed to come with a C2 stem, but came with a C3 instead. I would like to know if it's worth pursuing the correct part.


----------



## Zachariah

C3 is better than the C2...as the C4 is lightest(90mm = 119g).


----------



## djh01

So why is a C2 seatpost better than a C3?


----------



## Zachariah

djh01 said:


> So why is a C2 seatpost better than a C3?


C2 seatpost is carbon wrap and weighs 248g in 27.2 x 300mm. The C3 post is all aluminum and weighs about 299g in the same exact size.


----------



## djh01

According to Cannondale, the C2 seatpost is full carbon, whereas the C3 is carbon wrapped.

This would make me think that a lower number is always better (just like on the bicycles themselves).

According to you though, a Cannondale C3 stem is better than a C2. If so, why is the CAAD9-4 specced with a C2, whereas the CAAD8-6 is specced with a C4? I think you are a bit mixed up.


----------



## zsir

I don't know but I'm guessing the op has a 9 4 . The diff between the C2 and C3 stem is 6000 series vrs 7000 series aluminum. The C2 is made of 7000 series aluminum and is a litttle bit lighter.


----------



## dantsai

Zachariah said:


> C2 seatpost is carbon wrap and weighs 248g in 27.2 x 300mm. The C3 post is all aluminum and weighs about 299g in the same exact size.


I'm as confused as anyone about the distinctions between the C# stems and posts, but I have a C2 seatpost and it is definitely carbon-wrapped, not full carbon.


----------



## GlennCrosse

My cannondale c2 stem needs to be replaced with a smaller one. Where do I purchase one?


----------



## ph0enix

dantsai said:


> I'm as confused as anyone about the distinctions between the C# stems and posts, but I have a C2 seatpost and it is definitely carbon-wrapped, not full carbon.


What model year is your seatpost? The 2010 C2 is full carbon.


----------



## ph0enix

GlennCrosse said:


> My cannondale c2 stem needs to be replaced with a smaller one. Where do I purchase one?


From your Cannondale dealer ...but you don't have to replace it with a Cannondale stem. Any brand is fine as long as it's the right size.


----------



## GlennCrosse

Cannondale 2010 synapse carbon. It is a c2 i believe.
I need a shorter one than the one I currently have.
Thanks


----------



## Dan-O

Fleabay - picked up a C3 stem for 19.95 shipped - new. Needed an 80mm over the stock 100mm that came with my CAAD9-5.


----------



## Zachariah

Dan-O said:


> Fleabay - picked up a C3 stem for 19.95 shipped - new. Needed an 80mm over the stock 100mm that came with my CAAD9-5.


Damn...that is a steal!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dan-O

one on there now for buy it now of $15. C3 100mm


----------



## 4dmg

From my 2010 Synapse Alloy 6:
-C3 stem, alloy, 100mm, 148.7g
-C2 seat post, alloy/carbon wrap, 27.2x300mm, 248g


----------



## choiboi

C3 stems are pretty darn light for what they are.

Here's my 100mm C3:


----------



## Zachariah

^Wow, that's LIGHT! I had to get new, minimalist 31.8mm clamps to make my 90mm C4 stem 129g:


----------



## choiboi

^^ I see what you done there and nice work!!

The bolts were 2g heavier than the 3T ARX LTD Ti bolts. So the maths says x6 = 12g saved from just bolts. So if you haven't gone Ti bolts. Do it! Cheap savings right there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brazos

How do you know what stem angle you have? I have a 2009 Synapse with a C? stem. I need another stem for a Synapse frame I bought for my wife.


----------



## CAADEL

So I was grave digging to find any info on *C3 carbon wrap seat post* and found this thread.
Is carbon wrap only an external layer of carbon sheet just to hide the aluminum underneath and make the seat post look better? Only for the blink factor?
Does the C3 carbon wrap seat post has any of the carbon fibre properties or is it as harsh as any other aluminum seat post?

Thanx!


----------



## Zachariah

CAADEL said:


> So I was grave digging to find any info on *C3 carbon wrap seat post* and found this thread.
> Is carbon wrap only an external layer of carbon sheet just to hide the aluminum underneath and make the seat post look better? Only for the blink factor?
> Does the C3 carbon wrap seat post has any of the carbon fibre properties or is it as harsh as any other aluminum seat post?
> 
> Thanx!


The C3 wrapped seatpost is actually a thin aluminum unit, cosmetically enhanced with CF wrap. It's heavy and still has a tendency to slowly drop inside the seat tube. A better option is the out-of-production, Cannondale Wind Carbon post, which is primarily a carbon post, with a thin aluminum inner lining. It weighed under 200 grams and effectively muted road vibrations very well, unlike the C3.


----------



## ziscwg

Zachariah said:


> The C3 wrapped seatpost is actually a thin aluminum unit, cosmetically enhanced with CF wrap. It's heavy and still has a tendency to slowly drop inside the seat tube. A better option is the out-of-production, Cannondale Wind Carbon post, which is primarily a carbon post, with a thin aluminum inner lining. It weighed under 200 grams and effectively muted road vibrations very well, unlike the C3.


agreed, the c3 seatpost isn't worth putting much effort into. If you want a good post at a good price, get a thomson elite.


----------



## CAADEL

Zachariah said:


> The C3 wrapped seatpost is actually a thin aluminum unit, cosmetically enhanced with CF wrap. It's heavy and still has a tendency to slowly drop inside the seat tube. A better option is the out-of-production, Cannondale Wind Carbon post, which is primarily a carbon post, with a thin aluminum inner lining. It weighed under 200 grams and effectively muted road vibrations very well, unlike the C3.


So Cannondale Wind Carbon post is also a carbon wrap seat post. Right? Or do you mean that the difference is the amount of carbon wrapped around the aluminum?

Anyway, I guess the first thing to replace is the seat post. I've already bought a 27.2x300 Stella Azzurra Monza Carbon Seatpost from bonktown.com a few months ago 
and I was planning to use it on my commuter, but I never did so far. Do you think this is going to be a better seat post? I've no idea whether Stella Azzurras are great or bad.
Is it worth it to give it a try or is it better to search for a better alternative, like fsa or ritchey (or thomson like ziscwg has said) for example? I also like the KCNC Scandium Seatposts.


----------



## ph0enix

NVM ..repeating myself. I must be getting old.


----------



## zsir

CAADEL said:


> So Cannondale Wind Carbon post is also a carbon wrap seat post. Right? Or do you mean that the difference is the amount of carbon wrapped around the aluminum?
> 
> Anyway, I guess the first thing to replace is the seat post. I've already bought a 27.2x300 Stella Azzurra Monza Carbon Seatpost from bonktown.com a few months ago
> and I was planning to use it on my commuter, but I never did so far. Do you think this is going to be a better seat post? I've no idea whether Stella Azzurras are great or bad.
> Is it worth it to give it a try or is it better to search for a better alternative, like fsa or ritchey (or thomson like ziscwg has said) for example? I also like the KCNC Scandium Seatposts.


I replaced the c2 seatpost on my caad9 with this post

FortéPro Carbon Seatpost - Road Bike Seatposts

you can read my review there too. I cut 60mm off it and it now weighs 140g got it during the double points weekend


----------



## godfather1972

Does anyone know what size the C3 Stem bolts are? Are all 6 bolts the same size & Length?
Thanks


----------



## dcb

Yes they are. I just swapped the C2 and C3 stems from my SuperX to my CAAD 10 and they're all the same size.


----------



## EuroSVT

choiboi said:


> C3 stems are pretty darn light for what they are.
> 
> Here's my 100mm C3:


Damn, so I added 11 grams with my Thomson X2 stem? I'll take the hit...the burl / bling factor is worth it. Didn't know that stock C'Dale stuff was that competitve


----------



## dcb

Yeah the C3 stem is light! I only switched it because my C2 was 10mm longer and wanted it for the fit. It's actually .1 ounces more heavy than the C3 although it is a bit longer. They're virtually the same weight. The 90mm C3 will fit nicely on my cross bike.


----------



## NWS Alpine

The C3 stem I just replaced was 132g at 110mm. That's nice and light for how cheap they can be bought for. I replaced it with a 100mm Zipp SC SL beyond black stem with Ti bolts. The Zipp is 121g which is about the same as the C3 without Ti bolts if they were both 100mm. I suspect the Zipp is a little stiffer but I bought it used for a good price to match my new bars. Looks way better


----------

